# Need help dating Westfield? 1920’s?



## Dogtown (Apr 5, 2022)

I have what I believe to be a Westfield built motobike for Davega Sporting Goods in New York, like Big 5 but no longer in business. I bought this off eBay for about 3 weeks ago for $180.00/$300.00 w/shipping. The story goes an old woman walked into a bike store and asked them to sell it for her. All she said is that is belonged to her husband and that it had been sitting for as long as she can remember. Here are some before and after pix along with pix of the crank and serial number. These are projects I do with my 11 year old son and this is by far the oldest we have worked on and thank you in advance!!!​
Please Note it has wooden not metal clad rims and wooden pedals.

Before 




After



Before 



After



Serial #



Crank



Head Badge



My son breaking it down, yes he has long hair and will be donating it. Very proud of him!!!


----------



## gkeep (Apr 5, 2022)

Really nice project! Is that a sideways K in front of the serial number? Looks like the letter was stamped by a cowpuncher from the Lazy K ranch.  The letter gives the year of manufacture.

From post #4 on this thread a 'K' may be 1932. Seems about right. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/elgin-motorbike-what-year.200366/. I have a Westfield motobike frame with an E serial that is assumed to be 1927. I've been told they did not use the letter 'I' in their series. My frame has almost no original paint under a thick layer of black hosuepaing. What little original paint is left in the bottom bracket and head tube looks like that same cherry red

Have fun with that and kudos to you're son for the hair donation. My son's hair is almost as long, he's a junior in college and plays rugby with a full blonde beard and locks flowing. He made a good Thor at team Halloween party. 😁


----------



## Dogtown (Apr 5, 2022)

gkeep said:


> Really nice project! Is that a sideways K in front of the serial number? Looks like the letter was stamped by a cowpuncher from the Lazy K ranch.  The letter gives the year of manufacture.
> 
> From post #4 on this thread a 'K' may be 1932. Seems about right. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/elgin-motorbike-what-year.200366/. I have a Westfield motobike frame with an E serial that is assumed to be 1927. I've been told they did not use the letter 'I' in their series. My frame has almost no original paint under a thick layer of black hosuepaing. What little original paint is left in the bottom bracket and head tube looks like that same cherry red
> 
> Have fun with that and kudos to you're son for the hair donation. My son's hair is almost as long, he's a junior in college and plays rugby with a full blonde beard and locks flowing. He made a good Thor at team Halloween party. 😁



Thank you so much it was a fun and relatively easy project and yes it is a sideways K, I have had the bike for about three weeks and thank you for the kind words. I have had long hair for 35 years so much respect to you and your son. I didn’t realize they were still using wood rims and wood pedals in 32.. First time I have come upon them and again thank you for the info and effort!!!


----------



## Mercian (Apr 5, 2022)

Hi @Dogtown 

K46608 is 1932, as @gkeep says. This was not a big production year for Westfield, with probably less than 75,000 bike made (against normally around 200,000), and because of that, and the age, there are relatively few survivors, especially in nice condition like this. It seems most of the bikes they were making at this time were for Sears under the Elgin badge.

Here is the nearest survivor I have listed, a similar paint scheme Elgin, but with a single bar.









						1932 Elgin survivor | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

Well, Im thinking about selling my 32 Elgin survivor. This bicycle is a 26” with nice US royal chain ”war tire” tubeless wheels. It also has a gorgous saddle and a really nicely patina matching rack. It is equipped with "new mussel man hub model 1931 patents pending". It is very nice but...




					thecabe.com
				




Your bike was evidently upgraded a bit in the late 1930's, or early 1940's, with the Winner lamp and sidestand, and possibly the wooden pedals. This was not unusual, since there was a shortage of bikes in the USA at the beginning f WW2, and good second hand bikes were selling for a premium. Personally, I'd leave those parts on, since they've been there almost its whole life, and tell part of its story.

Could you tell me what the rear hub make and model is, please?

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Mercian (Apr 6, 2022)

Hi again @Dogtown 

I forgot to add, K46608 was probably produced mid year (May to July) 1932. It's not possible to be more accurate than that.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Dogtown (Apr 6, 2022)

Mercian said:


> Hi again @Dogtown
> 
> I forgot to add, K46608 was probably produced mid year (May to July) 1932. It's not possible to be more accurate than that.
> 
> ...



Hey Adrian,@Mercian 

First off thank you so much, the wealth of knowledge on this site astounds me and thank you so much for taking the time to answer. Knowing the production numbers is very impressive and very cool to know to be able to share with my son. I think you are totally right and will be keeping the bike as found. Nothing gets repainted or rechromed just cleaned up and they are all meant to be riders.  

And to answer your question it is a ND model D if you would like a picture or any other info please don’t hesitate to ask and again thank you!!!

Jerry aka Dogtown


----------



## Mercian (Apr 7, 2022)

Hi Jerry @Dogtown 

Thanks for your kind comments, and the follow up information about the hub. This may sound like a strange question, but is it plated, or black?

The reason is that the bike probably had an ND Model C when it was built ( the ND D seems to have started in 1933). However, it may be a really early one. This article will help you determinfe which it is:









						New Departure Model D Dating | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

Probably most of you have noticed the both the brake arm and perhaps the cog securing nut are different is the span of New Departure Model D production and since there is a lack of date coding, I thought it would be a good idea to document some of these details and enlist your assistance in...




					thecabe.com
				




If it has a later type, or the wartime 'Blackout' black Model D, that could be from a wartime rebuild too. A very interesting bike, used and updated, not just kept in a shed.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

